# Exhaust Tip



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Where did you get that from?


----------



## Marcoab (Jul 5, 2016)

after market , it is welded to Exhaust.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

did it have the perfect bend so just slide on & weld? if yes do you have a link for that tip please? thank you & looks good


----------



## Marcoab (Jul 5, 2016)

Place it in a store tailpipes near my house (I'm from Argentina ) . It is a universal Tip , you can put in any car that has the exhaust outlet as the Cruze. Total cost U$ 30


----------



## Pit_69 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi Marcoab, what model is your Cruze?
Having some issues with my Cruze regarding brakes, DRL´s...from Argentina also, so I think you could help me comparing
Like the exhaust, something I will install in a not distant future...


----------



## Marcoab (Jul 5, 2016)

Hola, tengo un LT como te conteste por MP


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Marcoab said:


> As usual in my car , the Cruze also will place , exhaust tip


Hit, really nice work. Does this gives some improved sound? Can you please send a pic from underneath? So I can see how you did that. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi, any chance for those under pics? I really wanna see how you attached it..thanks


----------

